# More Christmas



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is one of the 13 snowmen that were ordered. The LOML paints them with acrylic hobby paint. She decided a ribbon for a scarf would look good. Which I have to admit it does. My sister was extremely tickled with them so all is good.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

That's cool Bernie! I like the scarf too!


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Very nice, Bernie. The scarf is a good idea.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Deb and Gene. My wife decided it would make them look better so it got a scarf. I think all of them from now on will have a scarf.


----------



## Guy Bratt (Sep 10, 2010)

*Snow men 2.0*

Hi Bernie
My name is Guy I'm new to this forum. Great snow men Bernie I should have made that little base on mine. I did 11 or so last year very much the same. Mine would hang from the tree. For others that you have inspired to do the same Christmass project... I made my hats seperatly and glued them on with a tilt. Personalized each one with the name of the recipiant. Hollowed the bottom to hold some money as a gift. My Grandma hid dollars in her crafts each year. Consider sparkle paint for snow effect.
Again Great little gifts!


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Bernie great idea. I'm going to drag my lathe out from under the dust not saw dust just haven't been turning for ages.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks again. Trying to get my Christmas done before we hit the road again. These are really easy to make. I posted a couple of others that I did and kinda like the profile just a little better.


----------

